# CGK boergoats Joy had a girl



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Today was a wonderful day. I was supper nervous after Sky's c section on Tuesday but Joy did really well. Thankfully it was a tiny little approx. 5 lb doeling. She is a super cute black paint. I was suprized because Paintball is a red paint and his mom was a traditional. Joy is a black traditional and Joy's mom Faith, is a red traditional. But Joy's dad was an all black buck so I thinks that's where she gets all her black from. Well I will introduce our new little girl Hope. I am not sure if she will be retained but she will stay until after she is shown at the fair.

She was only minutes old in this photo.








Here are some fluffy photos
This is her Whiter side








This is her Blacker side








Look at that cute face


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....she is a cutie ...congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you Toth we like her also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: your welcome.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

she sure is a cute little devil. what is her sire's name? I bet her color will move you up a few places in your show placing. if you decide to sell her We will talk.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well her sire's name is Paintball but I don't register my goats. I know I need to and all but my buck and this girl can be registered i just have not done it. We don't need the to be registered to show at our county fair and we don't go to open shows or the State fair so I am not sure I want to spend the money to do it. Plus my buck is not registered so none of his offspring can be and so its a little pointless. Maybe if I buy a new registered buck I will start registering them. If you look at my website in my signature he is in the photo gallery under his own buck page.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is aDORABLE!!!! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is adorable! CONGRATS!!!! and I am so glad everything went so smoothly!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

cute baby


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great looking kid!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's a cutie! If you want her gone feel free to ship her here :greengrin: I love the black boers!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well if i do sell her it will be after the end of July. Taylor in going to show Joy and Hope in the mother daughter class at the fair.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations! She is very pretty and I love how it looks like she's wearing half a pair of pants.  Very beautiful girl!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Very cute!
I love the coloring.. especially that little white squiggle across her forehead.


----------

